# Frieght car ???



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Picked this up at the other hobby shop 10.00 my question since you guys know more than me . there is no number not sure if some redid it ove here are some pics.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would guess that someone refinished that and applied different decals. 

They are crooked, and as you posted, no car information, and looks as though they were applied on a flat finish with no Solveset or are yellowing over the decades.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I looked under my lighted magnified light differently redo poor see numbers barly looks like 639 or 839 i will look it up. Thanks al


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

alaft61ri said:


> I looked under my lighted magnified light differently redo poor see numbers barly looks like 639 or 839 i will look it up. Thanks al


Wait till the S people come on they will know, one should.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Al it looks like somebody's attempt at doing a specialized custom reefer and didn't quite get the "Refrigerator Transit Co" decal straight not to mention no clear coat on the whole car. Also I see no car numbers. I've never seen a car like that in all my train show travels and it isn't an S Fest one year car either. The only for sure thing I see is that is a KC American Flyer car.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The car is not factory, someone did a marginal attempt at adding decals to a fixed door reefer. The question is what was the donor? First assumption for all orange (no brown roof or ends) would be a 923/24403 IC. The only other all orange reefer was the 24420 Simmons, but that would mean a $1,000 rare car was destroyed in the process. This car is painted and the paint looks good enough to be factory, that means it was originally the painted 923 Illinois Central reefer.
If someone started with a 639 that means either the trucks or the entire chassis was replaced and the shell was painted since there were no orange 639 reefers. If the shell was repainted in orange then Al would not be able to see the shadow of a factory number which further supports this being factory painted 923. The final mystery is how did they get all the factory stampings off the car.


----------

